# How do you GUYS ask a girl out?



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

My way is getting to know her first, but as some of you might know, that usually turns out opposite of what I wanted it hahaha.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Guy: *Looks at girl and motions with finger for her to come here*
Girl: What?
Guy: Do you always come when fingered?
Girl: *giggles* Your so funny, can I give you oral sex?
Guy: I expected nothing less.

Yay! Everybodys a winner!


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

haha ^^^ .


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

you sneak up behind her and say my number is 394-4324 and if you dont call me later tonite i'll f*cking KILL YOU


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

LMFAO.....man you guys are crackin me up........LLOL!!!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

they ask me out man...so i dont no...never had to do it...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

For any guys wondering how to get a girl's number, i just made this for you.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> For any guys wondering how to get a girl's number, i just made this for you.


I SIGNED THE PETITION...BOWSER, I DON'T LIKE YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> For any guys wondering how to get a girl's number, i just made this for you.


I SIGNED THE PETITION...BOWSER, I DON'T LIKE YOU VERY MUCH
[/quote]
Who the hell is Bowser and what has done?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> My way is getting to know her first, but as some of you might know, that usually turns out opposite of what I wanted it hahaha.


that will bring you dangerously close to the friiend zone, once you fall down that slippery slope it can take many many years to recover..

i usually just club them over the head and drag them away by the hair..


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

El Chino, tell them you are a member of the prestigous fish form Piranha-Fury and that you have almost 1,900 posts. She'll be impressed!

Sometimes, before I play my P-Fury card, I'll just walk up next to them, put my hand on their ass and say, "Hey girl, I'm gonna give you the best two inches and ten seconds of your life!".

Who can resist?


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

lol :laugh: 
i dont ask girls out they ask me








but i'm shy and i just dont know what to say


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey dirty hoe, how'd you like to buy me dinner ?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

breakdance. they love it!

or say hi


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

channafreak said:


> Guy: *Looks at girl and motions with finger for her to come here*
> Girl: What?
> Guy: Do you always come when fingered?
> Girl: *giggles* Your so funny, can I give you oral sex?
> ...


haha thats funny


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lmao


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> For any guys wondering how to get a girl's number, i just made this for you.


I SIGNED THE PETITION...BOWSER, I DON'T LIKE YOU VERY MUCH
[/quote]


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> For any guys wondering how to get a girl's number, i just made this for you.


I SIGNED THE PETITION...BOWSER, I DON'T LIKE YOU VERY MUCH
[/quote]


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i just ask.. weather i know her or not


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT said:


> Guy: *Looks at girl and motions with finger for her to come here*
> Girl: What?
> Guy: Do you always come when fingered?
> Girl: *giggles* Your so funny, can I give you oral sex?
> ...


haha thats funny
[/quote]
that just happened to me last nite haha....i wish


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Bend over... now.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Haha, well theres a new girl (for those who remember that other girl I had issues with, well we're still friends, better off like that) and shes reallllllll cute, lets see if mister chino can come up with a number...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

is it true girls like sensitive guys?

I think its BS!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Scott C said:


> is it true girls like sensitive guys?
> 
> I think its BS!


Depends on the girl imo


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

"Chuck Norris can make a woman climax by simply pointing at her and saying "booya"."


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Man I wish I was capable of such things...that bastard....haha. Im getting closer to my goal...muhahah. Im goin to her game tonight to watch her play some bball. Do you think it would make a difference?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Guy: *Looks at girl and motions with finger for her to come here*
> Girl: What?
> Guy: Do you always come when fingered?
> Girl: *giggles* Your so funny, can I give you oral sex?
> ...


ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Why dont you quit beating around the bush and just ask the girl out already?

Quit playing these high school f**k-f**k games....trying to be her friend, going to her activies listening to her problems, etc. etc. etc,....f**k all that sh*t, if you like her then go ask her out...because if you dont, some jackass is gonna beat you to the punch (if he hasn't already)

.....now for the sensitive side of John to kick in.....Once you two are together and dating THEN you can go to her games, listen to her problems, talk to her ALL you want and all that other boyfriend/girlfriend stuff.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

once you in her friends list youll never go out so make your move :nod:


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hahahahhahahahhahahahahahha omfg your right. But theres one problem. This girls new to our school, she started the year there, but she went to a different school 3 years before. But, it seems like she likes to meet new people, because shell go out with a lot of people (like in a group of diff people), and I guess its my turn but I dont know if theres any spark between us.

Its funny though because this is how I met my last gf, through MYSPACE, LMAO.. From there it went to aim, then phone, then we started dating for a while. I dont know if her sister was my sisters friend helped though.. Either way, its funny because she said I was cute, and now this girl says Im cute or whatever.

This new girl approached me (so did my ex) but like this girls like a girl youd see in the movie Mean Girls, like one of the plastics, but her personalitie's way diff. She told me she wants to hang out. But in the begining of all this she told me that she wants to talk to me in person until we did today (we go to the same school but we have no classes together). I dont know if she just wants to kick it or has interest. Man I f*cking hate sh*t like this hahah. Only time will tell.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Hahahahhahahahhahahahahahha omfg your right. But theres one problem. This girls new to our school, she started the year there, but she went to a different school 3 years before. But, it seems like she likes to meet new people, because shell go out with a lot of people (like in a group of diff people), and I guess its my turn but I dont know if theres any spark between us.
> 
> Its funny though because this is how I met my last gf, through MYSPACE, LMAO.. From there it went to aim, then phone, then we started dating for a while. I dont know if her sister was my sisters friend helped though.. Either way, its funny because she said I was cute, and now this girl says Im cute or whatever.
> 
> This new girl approached me (so did my ex) but like this girls like a girl youd see in the movie Mean Girls, like one of the plastics, but her personalitie's way diff. She told me she wants to hang out. But in the begining of all this she told me that she wants to talk to me in person until we did today (we go to the same school but we have no classes together). I dont know if she just wants to kick it or has interest. Man I f*cking hate sh*t like this hahah. Only time will tell.












oooooooookay.......She's new so what? She's just testing the waters to see who the vultures are, who the preyand predators are(vultures are scavengers..two different things if you were wondering)?

Like I said before...quit playing those childish high school game...man up and ask her out! Take her to a dinner, a movie, chuck-e-cheese, putt-putt golf...something...it'll be the only way you'll know if theres an "interest" between you two......

Oh, and f**k your EX....they only bring you more trouble!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I know, I was just bringing up how I met her, was just like how I met my ex.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

walk up to her and say:

Don't turn this rape into a homicide

works for me


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

N.O.T.O.R.I.O.U.S


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> walk up to her and say:
> 
> Don't turn this rape into a homicide
> 
> works for me


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

channafreak said:


> Guy: *Looks at girl and motions with finger for her to come here*
> Girl: What?
> Guy: Do you always come when fingered?
> Girl: *giggles* Your so funny, can I give you oral sex?
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I usually just go straight up to them...and tell them something like:

"I think you're very beautiful and I just had to introduce myself."

Then I ask them their name, where their from, what they do, etc...And then I ask for their number.

In your situation, I would just say she's beautiful to you, that you really like her and would to take her out sometime...Straight forward and to the point.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> walk up to her and say:
> 
> Don't turn this rape into a homicide
> 
> works for me


Wrong but funny


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Haha. Man the thing is that Im so dumb, I dont make a move until something obvious hits me up side the head telling me she likes me.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Haha. Man the thing is that Im so dumb, I dont make a move until something obvious hits me up side the head telling me she likes me.


like i said earlier once your in her friends list you could never go out SO MAKE YOUR MOVE


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

smack her on the ass and tell her she's next....


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

you could always tell her that you have a 12 incher that always works


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Lmao, man you guys need to stop, my stomachs sore and laughing wont help......hahahah


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Do what the guy in your avatar is doing......but do it around her and tell her that she causes you to 
go stupid-crazy whenever she's around.....

Or you can make her feel sad for you and tell her that you lost that loving feeling and now its almost gone-gone-gone........

Or...this is the best one...you can tell her that you're gay and you wanna try being straight for a week and that you think she's the only one that can make you turn un-gay.

....Sorry, Im a little buzzed right now.

*8 MORE DAYS AND IM f*cking HOME!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO 8 MORE f*cking DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Haha, where are you at? Stationed somewhere?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Update. Got her number, and we've been textin back and forth. Gonna call her tonight. SCORE! Hahhaa


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

hey baby u comin to the barbecue?
what barbecue?
u know.. my meat on ur grill..

----------------------------------

hey baby, do u wash ur pants in windex?
no why?
cuz i can see myself in them


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hahaha jiggy you sly dog you.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

you gotta stop putting the p*ssy on a pedestal and realize they want it just as bad as you do.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

when i see a fine lady i say one of two things, if she is leggy and tall i say"HEY YO TALL THING HOWD YOU LIKE TO BUY ME LUNCH?" and the more smooth way is to approach her and tell her this, "hey yo baby whats up, i was noticing you notice me and i just wanted to put you on notice that i noticed you too! now write down your phone number before i dont want it no more"


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

joey said:


> when i see a fine lady i say one of two things, if she is leggy and tall i say"HEY YO TALL THING HOWD YOU LIKE TO BUY ME LUNCH?" and the more smooth way is to approach her and tell her this, "hey yo baby whats up, i was noticing you notice me and i just wanted to put you on notice that i noticed you too! now write down your phone number before i dont want it no more"


very smooth PLAYA :laugh:


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Okay, so we've been talking for about 5 days now, went out once, too early to ask her out?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, that all depends.

Have you made her swallow your load yet ?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Um if I said yes, would that mean................

Hahah no.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Have you lubed up your hand with lotion and stuck it in her anus ?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Nooo lmao whats wrong with you today Jewelz???


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, you need to do all those things plus have a 3-way w/ her and her sister before you ask her out


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Okay, thanks! /disbelief


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude...what's this "ask her out" bullshit....just go out with her like you've already done, but make sure its something she likes to do...ie, if she likes to mini-golf, then take her to a mini-golf place...if she likes sports...football...seriously, if you want to get laid in .05 seconds flat, take a girl to a pro-football game. its done at that point. the minute kickoff and 60,000 fans hits her blood, she's already primed to screw.

anyway, just go out with her again or whatever, and then when she least expects it, kiss the sh*t out of her. (i dont mean suck on her ass, i mean make out with her) just lean over and tongue f*ck her. dont do it too long though, once you've been in for maybe 5-8 seconds, retract your mouth probe and look at her...you'll be able to tell if she wants more. (especially since if she didnt want it at all, she'll probably have pulled her head away...this is where the friend/lover line is drawn, and you'll know instantly if you guys are going to be screwing like bunnies, or talking about stupid crap for an hour a day for several years until one of you moves away blah blah blah...you know the friendship trail, its not a good one to follow.

BTW...always wear a rubber on a first date/screw.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

^Lmfao. I love Pfury.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lemme holla at cha....lemme holla at cha....lemme holla at cha....lemme holla at cha....lemme holla at cha....lemme holla at cha....lemme holla at cha....lemme holla at cha....lemme holla at cha....lemme holla at cha....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

once you get over the whole "shy" factor, its really not that hard...you just gotta go for it.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

honestly the best thing to do is not think about boning her just start some bs conversation see how she responds then introduce your self,, just be nice and friendly and get her to talk about her self and show interest.. if you can show interest in her and get her to talk then its less work for you and less chance youll fumble and say something stupid.. just take you time and be relaxed and seehow things go then once youve got her warmed up and liking you then ask her out..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

well said nismo...its always a good idea to let her do the talking...







just smile, agree, and take mental notes.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Haha. Okay. Isnt that from Dave Chappelle? "BITCH, lemme hollahollahollahollahollahollahollahollahollahollahollahollahollaholla!!!!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

have you gotten anywhere yet with this girl? 
Other than the volleyball game, seeing her at school and "getting blind-sided by the fact that she may possibly like you"?

I dont mean to hate on your parade, but seriously, is this "so-called relationship with her" getting anywhere?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> have you gotten anywhere yet with this girl?
> Other than the volleyball game, seeing her at school and "getting blind-sided by the fact that she may possibly like you"?
> 
> I dont mean to hate on your parade, but seriously, is this "so-called relationship with her" getting anywhere?


I second that

Have you spread whipped cream on her vagina and eating it with some strawberry sauce yet ?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I dont think so anymore, but Ill keep trying if shes even interested. Shes always busy, cause she plays a lot of sports. I wouldve told her how I felt, but I felt rejection..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> I dont think so anymore, but Ill keep trying if shes even interested. Shes always busy, cause she plays a lot of sports. I wouldve told her how I felt, but I felt rejection..


Have you sucked the salt off her nipples while drinking beer ?


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

No.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> I dont think so anymore, but Ill keep trying if shes even interested. Shes always busy, cause she plays a lot of sports. I wouldve told her how I felt, but I felt rejection..


You suck!















What did I tell you? I told you to quit the f**king around and get to it. 
Oh well, you're young...now you learn....quit F**KING AROUND WHEN IT COMES TO WOMEN!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Okay fine, Ill tell you the story as specific as I can.

This girl is athletic, plays numerous sports year round, and is semi religious (so yes she still has a plump cherry....lol). Shes a senior, and this is her first year at this school. Why would someone want to go to a different school her last year? Its because she wanted something new, she wanted to meet different people. And so far shes been meeting new people like crazy because shes new (obviously). She approached me, but at the time I just saw it as her wanting to meet me. She met me on myspace......lol. She said she saw me all the time on all my friends myspace and just wanted to meet me. Well were talking the first few days (once till like the wee hours of the morning on a school night..). Then we went to a football game. We just kicked it. We might do some stuff during our winter break but I dont know yet. So I dont know because it doesnt seem like shes interested, unless all girls are like that... I told you guys already Im too hard headed to see the obvious signs... but thats my problem..hah.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Okay fine, Ill tell you the story as specific as I can.
> 
> This girl is athletic, plays numerous sports year round, and is semi religious (so yes she still has a plump cherry....lol). Shes a senior, and this is her first year at this school. Why would someone want to go to a different school her last year? Its because she wanted something new, she wanted to meet different people. And so far shes been meeting new people like crazy because shes new (obviously). She approached me, but at the time I just saw it as her wanting to meet me. She met me on myspace......lol. She said she saw me all the time on all my friends myspace and just wanted to meet me. Well were talking the first few days (once till like the wee hours of the morning on a school night..). Then we went to a football game. We just kicked it. We might do some stuff during our winter break but I dont know yet. So I dont know because it doesnt seem like shes interested, unless all girls are like that... I told you guys already Im too hard headed to see the obvious signs... but thats my problem..hah.


You still suck!








You obviously know she's toying with you because you keep wanting to come back to get played with. Go find another girl, this girl obviously isn't worth your time....(hint, hint) shes' looking to meet new people which means she's a baggin HO (hint, hint)....and how the hell do you know she has a plump cherry? What, because she's religious? I know girls who are religious (catholic girls) but are permiscuious like jack rabbits.....

Now go find another chick to stalk my myspace friend!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Stop being a sucky *** and * tell her * before i cut your testicles.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

serously man...you dont deserve balls if you dont make a move. "we talked all night" blah blah...that goes nowhere but down the shitter. pretty soon you'll be best friends...isnt that cute. NO, damnit, grow a pair of testicles and do this thing.

next time you see her...and i mean, NEXT TIME YOU SEE HER. walk up to her, and get a little flirty. girls like hugs, and hugs lead to sex and more sex and lots of sex and so much sex that you dont know how much sex you've had because you can't count all the sex on one hand. that's why you have to work your way into hugging her. then if that goes nowhere, give it another shot on the second time...IF YOU DO THIS MORE THAN 3 TIMES, YOU'LL BE BANISHED INTO THE HUGGERS HELL, WHICH IS A PLACE FOR ENDLESS FRIENDSHIP. do not go to the huggers hell... anyway, just tell her that you want to "get to know her better" they like that crap. if she asks why...the undefeatable line is, "well, i was thinking about you last night, and i noticed that i dont know that much about you..." then, when she tries to speak again, cut her off and tell her "im interested"...take it from there and you'll have sex many many times.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> serously man...you dont deserve balls if you dont make a move. "we talked all night" blah blah...that goes nowhere but down the shitter. pretty soon you'll be best friends...isnt that cute. NO, damnit, grow a pair of testicles and do this thing.
> 
> next time you see her...and i mean, NEXT TIME YOU SEE HER. walk up to her, and get a little flirty. girls like hugs, and hugs lead to sex and more sex and lots of sex and so much sex that you dont know how much sex you've had because you can't count all the sex on one hand. that's why you have to work your way into hugging her. then if that goes nowhere, give it another shot on the second time...IF YOU DO THIS MORE THAN 3 TIMES, YOU'LL BE BANISHED INTO THE HUGGERS HELL, WHICH IS A PLACE FOR ENDLESS FRIENDSHIP. do not go to the huggers hell... anyway, just tell her that you want to "get to know her better" they like that crap. if she asks why...the undefeatable line is, "well, i was thinking about you last night, and i noticed that i dont know that much about you..." then, when she tries to speak again, cut her off and tell her "im interested"...take it from there and you'll have sex many many times.


Or you can be a little weird and ask to take her picture. From there, go to your nearest photo development center, request that they make you a lifesize cutout of this girl and have it free-standing. When this task is complete, take the lifesize cutout home, practice your "non-playa-playa" lingo on this cutout until you're sooooooo smooth, that silk doesn't even compare to your smoothness....then spit game at her real self. If all else fails, you can lock yourself in the room with your lifesize cutout and do what r1dermon said "have sex and more sex and lots of sex and so much sex that you dont know how much sex you've had because you can't count all the sex on one hand."


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

you dont want to go to huggers hell man, trust me.... made that mistake once and it is still costing me.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Wait so hug her once, shame on no one, hug her twice, shame on me, but hug her 3 times, shame on me to HELL?? I dont get what you mean by huggers hell, what the hell is that?

Oh yeah and I know she has a plump cherry because I asked her myself. She wants to meet new people because her old school was boring, so she isnt a bagging hoe.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

lately to hook up with girls, one of my buddies met a girl like 3 months ago, turns out she's got lots of friends...and basicly if its me and 2 buddies, this girl will bring herself and 2 buddies

quik game of rock paper sisors to see who gets the best one and BAM, fun night of partying, if i want to see her again i ask for her number, and call her next time i feel like getten hammerd, wich is usuallyt he next day


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

first grow balls







then put on ur big boy pants....... and just go for it. no use in being shy cause whats the worst that can happen? she says no. so what........... NEXT

just like an assembly line til you find one that will say yes id love to come chain you in your basement in black leather outsits and beat on you til the sun comes up


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

huggers hell is when you hug a girl in a non-sexual, friendly kind of way...if this is done more than 3 times, you automatically eliminate your chances of having sexual relations with that woman. so count how many times you do it. now, this is on a meeting by meeting basis, so if you hug her 35 times, but see her once in the span of a day or two, and thats when you hug her 35 times, then its no problem. however, if you see her 4 times, and hug her 4 times, you are done. start looking elsewhere for poon, and be ready to withstand the barrage of female garbage which will spill your way via the telephone line.

all you have to do is tell her that you want her sh*t. (dont say it like that...) compliments work wonders. and compliments lead to sex, and more sex, and so much sex that you cant count all the sex on one hand. so compliment her!!! (btw, not like "hey, you have a really nice ass" more like, 
"i never noticed how pretty you are"...i know, it sounds cheesy, but its fool proof, even an ugly 24 year old virgin who eats at mcdonalds 5 times a day and doesnt shower could get play...as long as he's got witty confidence.







so STAND UP FOR LOVE!!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> have you gotten anywhere yet with this girl?
> Other than the volleyball game, seeing her at school and "getting blind-sided by the fact that she may possibly like you"?
> 
> I dont mean to hate on your parade, but seriously, is this "so-called relationship with her" getting anywhere?


I second that

Have you spread whipped cream on her vagina and eating it with some strawberry sauce yet ?
[/quote]

LOL

or have you fallen into the friend zone? aka huggers hell?

you need to hug her with a huge rod, either she will get teh message and go for it or your problems with this girl are over


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Haha. Alright I got sh*t planned out, but theres like no time for me to say it!!! Shes got some tourny goin on like 3 hours away from here.....f*ck. Am I forced to tell her on the phone or wait a like 3 or 4 days to tell her in person....?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Haha. Alright I got sh*t planned out, but theres like no time for me to say it!!! Shes got some tourny goin on like 3 hours away from here.....f*ck. Am I forced to tell her on the phone or wait a like 3 or 4 days to tell her in person....?


i say wait


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Iight then. I was thinking something along the lines of "i really like you, i woudlve told you sooner, but it was hard for me to work up the courage to tell a girl as beautiful as you this.." Yes no maybe so?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Iight then. I was thinking something along the lines of "i really like you, i woudlve told you sooner, but it was hard for me to work up the courage to tell a girl as beautiful as you this.." Yes no maybe so?












Might as well castrate yourself right now...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

*Grabs hedge trimmers...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no, that's not going to work.

next time you see her...the first thing to do is ask her how her tourney went, even if you already know...if they won, be really glad for her, etc...if she lost, show her the MAD sympathy.

"i thought about you all weekend, and i wanted to know if we could get to know each other better"

trust me, this works, minus the weekend part, and this is the exact line i used to get w/my girl a few years ago (no longer my girl...but crazy sex was had after 2 dates...count em)


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

^Much better. Thanks haha.

Well, its a tourny, but shes still coming back tomorrow for school.. So should I just change what you said a little or what?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

whip out my yang and slap her in the teeth with it...

OT: The eagles suck.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Brian Westbrook = owns you lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, here's what to do then...find some spare time with her sometime...like 10-15 minutes and get into a conversation about her. DO NOT make the conversation about you, its ALL about her. for instance

"how was your tourney"
"it was good, we won/lost, we played our hardest" 
"i used to play sports..." BAD CALL.

here's how to do it

"how was your tourney"
"it was good, we won/lost, we played our hardest"
"cool, so how many points did you score?"
"me? none..."
"oh really, i thought you were the MVP of that team, you always look impressive when i see you on the field"

tadaaaa!!! once you start getting deeper into conversation, cut it short, and say "hey, sorry i have to run, but im really interested in getting to know you better, so maybe sometime we can grab something to eat or something" (hint, do not exchange phone numbers unless you're meeting up to go somewhere...phone numbers lead to huggers hell" and then viola, you're on your first date. same rules apply to dates as well, all about the female, for without the poon, there is no sex to be had...so you must keep the poon happy.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Wtf, r1dermon?? Are you cupid or something!?!? Anyways I already said all that stuff to her first tourny, something to that extent, but I guess I can always say it again.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Man I forgot, for their games, they go out for lunch... So there goes my frickin chance. Gotta wait till Monday. Give head you beezie. Im gonna go do my homework now.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Iight then. I was thinking something along the lines of "i really like you, i woudlve told you sooner, but it was hard for me to work up the courage to tell a girl as beautiful as you this.." Yes no maybe so?


sure why not just say" i really wanted to ask you out but my sack hasnt dropped yet so prepare your self for more of this spineless pitty me for being a p*ssy sh*t.."

or

i would havve asked you out earlier but ive been banging this other chick but her box is worn out so i thought it would be fun if we got to know all of you better..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> sure why not just say" i really wanted to ask you out but my sack hasnt dropped yet so prepare your self for more of this spineless pitty me for being a p*ssy sh*t.."


























.....from what I gather...you've made no attempt to do anything and have gotten absolutely nowhere with this girl. Goodbye f*ck-buddy....hello friendship!

Oh and one more thing? 
What kind of girl tells another guy flatout "yea, my cherry is plump down there"? and not offer him to see it?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Stop acting like a 12 year old el chino, or i'll cut your testicles, i've warned you.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

by waiting for so long youve given other guys the oppurtunity to ask her out and itll be too late soon......


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

omg, i just looked at this thread again. I cannot believe you have not gone out with her yet. GET ON IT!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

el chino poontango any progress?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

seriously, if a girl tells you she's got a plump cherry...she wants that bitch popped...why you think she told you...she wants to bang like a rabbit. that was your golden opportunity. shoulda said, hey, well, i can take care of that for you...lol. a non-p*ssy would've said that. and a non-p*ssy would've gotten MAD p*ssy from that point forward.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> seriously, if a girl tells you she's got a plump cherry...she wants that bitch popped...why you think she told you...she wants to bang like a rabbit. that was your golden opportunity. shoulda said, hey, well, i can take care of that for you...lol. a non-p*ssy would've said that. and a non-p*ssy would've gotten MAD p*ssy from that point forward.


o r just play stupid and be like when you saidi have a plump cherry i didnt belive you, perove it..

then.. bow chicka dow now.. hit that ish


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude...did your balls run away???where are you? whats the deal? you pansy ass out?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuckin Jewelz wins this thread


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Jesus I just read through this thing for the first time. I never opened it till now because I figured it would be everyone posting shitty and corny pickup lines etc. But Im even more appauled after reading through it then if it was shitty pickup lines. Your telling me you managed to ask this girl if she "had a plump cherry"







(great line) but you cant manage to get her out for a night. Well I dont know whats happened since the last time you posted in here, but when I was in school, this is what you do...

She obviously wants some action, she came to meet new people (which right away means shes looking to get a little wild for a switch), and she said she has a plump cherry (which definately means shes as horny as a gerbil in the spring). So its Tuesday night now...tomorrow you go in there and while your walkin to class or eatin lunch, sit or walk next to her, start jokin around with her and puttin your arm around, find some ways to get a little physical contact (not a goddamn hug, something saying your interested). Then find out where theres some kind of party this weekend or a place you can wash down a couple beers etc. Then after a couple days of getting a little touchy with her getting her to loosen up around you (which shouldnt be hard, sounds like she definately wants some anyways she can get it), you get her to go out to a party or something and hang out. YOU drink a couple beers or whatever to loosen YOU up a bit so your not so shy and everything, and by the end of the night you should definately be atleast making out with the girl.

If your smart make sure you get further then that. If you just make out with her then its definately gonna have to be a relationship thing. If thats what your going for, then voila your gold.

Dont be so worried about getting rejected. If shes comfortable enough to talk to you on the phone all night and to tell you shes got a plump cherry, then shes comfortable enough to share some poon tang. Try to relax and not worry so much. Drink more itll help.

Good luck. Update us with the progress.

Mike


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, I said plump cherry because I didnt want to just say "she said she was a virgin", I tried to make it funny I guess, but most of you think she said that, which isnt true. But really, that time I went out with her was like a frickin miracle, because this whole week shes got bball, saturday shes going to some concert, sunday shes leaving for vacation for like 4 days, and thats when Im gonna ask her out again.. Long time, I know, but truth of the matter shes barely available. I was thinking something along the lines of the pool hall..

But seriously, we're religious enough to where we dont drink or do drugs. Comon people, this is the old fashioned stuff.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Well, I said plump cherry because I didnt want to just say "she said she was a virgin", I tried to make it funny I guess, but most of you think she said that, which isnt true. But really, that time I went out with her was like a frickin miracle, because this whole week shes got bball, saturday shes going to some concert, sunday shes leaving for vacation for like 4 days, and thats when Im gonna ask her out again.. Long time, I know, but truth of the matter shes barely available. I was thinking something along the lines of the pool hall..
> 
> But seriously, we're religious enough to where we dont drink or do drugs. Comon people, this is the old fashioned stuff.


honestly she souns like she is really very busy and wont have alot of time to hang out which will drive you nuts.. or shes making ti sound like shes way busier to aviod you but this is probably not the case.. if you really want to be with her then just chill out and be patent but considering how busy she is you could go for somethign else while you wait and get some practice then when shes not so busy go back to that project..


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

They have late practices.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Is this topic still alive?
Man, I DO have to give you props for being a persistant lil' f*cker. To be honest, I say you give up and go for something else. You're wasting your time and you've most likely already fallen into the friends category (proof: "she just wants to meet new people").

Out of curiosity.....is your idea of a perfect date.....A nice moonlight dinner at a romantic restuarant, followed by a nice walk in the park/beach and talking about life, followed by walking her home and escorting her to the front door....thus leading to the phone call the next day stating "I had a great time last night with you. Will you marry me?"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Out of curiosity.....is your idea of a perfect date.....A nice moonlight dinner at a romantic restuarant, followed by a nice walk in the park/beach and talking about life, followed by walking her home and escorting her to the front door....thus leading to the phone call the next day stating "I had a great time last night with you. Will you marry me?"


LOL. the romantics death trap.. the dream of perfect date in reality isusually the road to friendship, where the call the following day goes more like, "oh your so sweet most guys i go out with just want to get in my pants (she usually lets them) but your soo nice, we should hang out again, do you want to get lunch?"

WARNING WARNING WARNING you are now entering the friendzone....

from experiance i can say highschool dating should be all about bj's movies and nothing serious.. dont look for the perfect girl to marry just get some dating experiance before you go to college, college pretty much the same thing.. you dont want to get locked into a relationship so young, finis school and figure out how to live then find a woman..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> from experiance i can say highschool dating should be all about bj's movies and nothing serious.. dont look for the perfect girl to marry just get some dating experiance before you go to college, college pretty much the same thing.. you dont want to get locked into a relationship so young, finis school and figure out how to live then find a woman..


I agree with Dr. Love....he speaks nothing but the _truff_! High School is the start of your sexual life, test the waters and learn from it, once you graduate to the college level, you'll be stepping into "relationship" or "f*ck buddy" status.....practice while you're young.

As for me, I think I've gotten women-ology (the study of women behavior) somewhat down. Theres still a little more I need to work on, like when a women totally likes you and then throws the friendship thing in there at short notice and throws everything out of whack............

Which brings me to me....sorry Chino, but you've had your time, now its mine. Im back for only 30 days, my sister introduces me to some of her friends (they're cute). I know and they know what we both want....made crazy-drunken sex or a quickie....but theres this one girl (my sisters best friend) that Im totally into. I've spent this past week chilling with my sister and her best friend, getting to know her....we got to watching "the 40 year old virgin" and we were playing hot feet-hot hands, where we were sitting on the couch playing touchie-touchie....my problem is Im only here for 30 days and Im not going to just get with her, f**k her and leave...thats just wrong, plus its my sisters best friend.........so Im in a little dilemna of friend vs. f**k buddy...........

Oiyt!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

^Uh oh looks like someone ran into some problems too...lol


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> so Im in a little dilemna of friend vs. f**k buddy...........


Well friend = friends but not poon tang.

f*ck buddy = friends WITH poon tang

Pretty obvious choice if you ask me. I mean if your into her and want to get something more going down the road thats one thing. But if you dont plan to start a relationship at one point...DEFINATELY f*ck buddy. If you do want the relationship, then only maybe f*ck buddy.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> from experiance i can say highschool dating should be all about bj's movies and nothing serious.. dont look for the perfect girl to marry just get some dating experiance before you go to college, college pretty much the same thing.. you dont want to get locked into a relationship so young, finis school and figure out how to live then find a woman..


I agree with Dr. Love....he speaks nothing but the _truff_! High School is the start of your sexual life, test the waters and learn from it, once you graduate to the college level, you'll be stepping into "relationship" or "f*ck buddy" status.....practice while you're young.

As for me, I think I've gotten women-ology (the study of women behavior) somewhat down. Theres still a little more I need to work on, like when a women totally likes you and then throws the friendship thing in there at short notice and throws everything out of whack............

Which brings me to me....sorry Chino, but you've had your time, now its mine. Im back for only 30 days, my sister introduces me to some of her friends (they're cute). I know and they know what we both want....made crazy-drunken sex or a quickie....but theres this one girl (my sisters best friend) that Im totally into. I've spent this past week chilling with my sister and her best friend, getting to know her....we got to watching "the 40 year old virgin" and we were playing hot feet-hot hands, where we were sitting on the couch playing touchie-touchie....my problem is Im only here for 30 days and Im not going to just get with her, f**k her and leave...thats just wrong, plus its my sisters best friend.........so Im in a little dilemna of friend vs. f**k buddy...........

Oiyt!








[/quote]

id would establish f*ck buddy, it opens the door for future relationship when you get out of the service..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i think its too early for you to be deciding what this girl is to you...first you actually have to get tongue action going on...drinking isnt the only way to get a girl...but its the only way to get a girl to f*ck the first night...unless you blow your wad on a dinner/movie/dance party and sweep her off her feet...but that's too much money/effort... provocative movements will turn her on...DO IT!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i think its too early for you to be deciding what this girl is to you...first you actually have to get tongue action going on...drinking isnt the only way to get a girl...but its the only way to get a girl to f*ck the first night...unless you blow your wad on a dinner/movie/dance party and sweep her off her feet...but that's too much money/effort... provocative movements will turn her on...DO IT!!!


yeah and sometimes you need to treat them like a hoe to get them to act like a hoe..

if you take about a some what hoe'ish girl and treat her like a more prude girl, like take her on a nice all out date, dinner, activity like movie, ect.. chances are you wont get laid cause she wont want you to think she is a hoe but if you take her out for drinks and parting she will think its cool to act more wild and release the true hoe from within.. girls want to make a an impression to so they will hold back if they think hoe'ing it up will cause you to dis like her, especially if you treat her like gold cause she will continue to want that treatment instead of the ho treatment..

on the other hand like biggie said "you cant turn a ho into a house wife"
so if you get the action on the first night, sure you can change tactics if it goes beyond that you can stop treating her like a POA and start giving her the G/F respect like nice dates and stuff but if shes a hard core hoe it might just be a waste..

sometimes your better off trying to work for some action but you gotta be able to read the enemies tactics. she might be a hoe in prudes clothing, if she knows your the kind of guy that will treat her like gold even though she just a hoe she might use some trickery to reel you into her trap and take advantage of your kindness..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> if you take about a some what hoe'ish girl and treat her like a more prude girl, like take her on a nice all out date, dinner, activity like movie, ect.. chances are you wont get laid cause she wont want you to think she is a hoe but if you take her out for drinks and parting she will think its cool to act more wild and release the true hoe from within.. girls want to make a an impression to so they will hold back if they think hoe'ing it up will cause you to dis like her, especially if you treat her like gold cause she will continue to want that treatment instead of the ho treatment..


She's not the hoe type, but she does have an inner-wildness to her that I brought out when I took her and a group of my sisters friends to the club (Love Night Club in DC....18 for females, 21 for males). Anyways, I think I know what to do from here....I think Im gonna keep it strictly "beneficial buddy with mucho benefits" until I come back for an extended stay......

....I think Im gonna go see King Kong with her tonight....that is if she has no finals tomorrow.....

.........and then after the movie, Im gonna give her the King Kong slap-a-ho move!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

one suggestion........."there's this interesting movie they told me about" is better than "wanna go to the movies" because so the interest is on the movie and not on her... it works


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> one suggestion........."there's this interesting movie they told me about" is better than "wanna go to the movies" because so the interest is on the movie and not on her... it works


Hey WB - Ho sentito che ci sta un cinemo interesando, avessi venire a vederlo con me le prosima volta che sei in la cita di New York, o posse andare con tu la prossima volta che Io sto in Roma...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

^Real slick, scrap5000, I figured out most of it, since its like spanish..lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> ^Real slick, scrap5000, I figured out most of it, since its like spanish..lol


Its italian, Rico Unsuave!









Well, Im gonna let this subject die because it needs to. I went to the movies with her, we had a good time, but she spent more time worrying about her final project than watching the movie....she still went out despite the fact that her final project is due friday morning....so that means "GO PHAN"....anyways, Im gonna play it nice and slow, I think we're going out to a dinner and another late night movie tomorrow night (she mentioned it, I just nodded)....gonna go watch "Chronicles of Narnia"....so yea, thanks to all for the advice...this Marine is just gonna remain good "beneficial" buddies with the woman.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Thats what I meant...Italian is similar to Spanish.. Either way, still no updates.. Not till Winter Break that is...muhahah..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Thats what I meant...Italian is similar to Spanish.. Either way, still no updates.. Not till Winter Break that is...muhahah..


Thanks bro, 
WB, lemme know...hahaha


----------

